# Live north-east atlantic clam for food



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all, 
My local supermarket has Live atlantic clams on the fishcounter. I'm in the process of getting my new copperband to eat new foods and i'm wondering if a clam would go down well?

(or if it's even ok to put it in the tank in the first place?)

Regards


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

clam still in the shell is a great way to get your new copper band to start eating, I'd try it.


----------



## SeaSpydr (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd be weary of feeding seafood intended for people to aquarium fish. Look for such foods that are processed as food for aquarium livestock. Try ****le. It's a frozen clam type meat manufactured by Gamma Foods. They have both in the shell and without a shell. 

Fish not eating???

EDIT: I can see there is a type of word filter on here that has covered up the name of a fish food I attempted to type on here. Is there a way this can be seen??? This is my first day on here and I'm being edited over the name of a mollusk on a fish forum??? 

Sorry Electric Monk...here are some links to the products...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9044&N=2004+6120

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9070&N=2004+6120


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hahaha, yea they have a filter on the forum, just an easy way to keep it safe for the younger crowd, the only way around it is to get creative, but please dont use creativity in the wrong ways.... for example, the product you mentioned is... c0ckle or c ockle everyone will get what you mean, because we all have grown acustumed to the filter.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've seen no adverse affects from feeding fish/clam/ect made for people as long as its not in a preservative, always check the label. Also freeze it to get rid of most unwanted parasites.


----------



## SeaSpydr (Mar 31, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> I've seen no adverse affects from feeding fish/clam/ect made for people as long as its not in a preservative, always check the label. Also freeze it to get rid of most unwanted parasites.


I mean absolutely no disrespect here, but in my experiences with frozen animals thawing back to life, I have to disagree.

Freezing is a way for preservation. The organism can very well come back to life when thawed out. Just because problems aren't largely heard of doesn't mean the risks aren't there and it only takes one to devastate a system. 

Seafood for human consumption is not treated for pathenogens in the way packaged seafood for aquarium fish are. This is probably due to the fact that the majority of seafood for human consumption is _cooked_ prior to eating. Heat is the way for killing off harmful organisms from food. 

BTW...one of the most devastating experiences I had with freezing animals was when I had put a boa constrictor in the freezer for 24 hours to euthanize her. She was badly diseased. After, the bag with her completely frozen body was put in a can outside for later disposal. She ended up crawling to my front door. If that can happen with a snake, it can certainly happen with parasites. I'll never freeze a live animal again as a means to euthanize. That was terrible.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, wow... that sucks.

How about zapping it in the microwave, then, or giving it a freshwater bath?

I like to feed that "oriental seafood stir-fry mix" stuff to bigger fishes. It has all kinds of stuff like octopus, squid, and some sort of big bivalve chunks in it, that is, clams or scallops. 

Anyway, clams on the halfshell have long been a favorite starter food for copperbands, not that copperbands will always reliably eat anything you offer them; they can be a royal pain.


----------

